# Birthday Cakes & Scrapbooking



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm throwing a surprise birthday party for a friend and need a cake in the theme of mall/shoperholic etc. Does anyone know a baker/bakery or does anyone on the forum bake cakes for a living? It's her 30th, she just had a baby and we're a long way from home so want to make it super special!! 

I'm also trying to put together a Scrapbook for her 30th and would anyone know where I can buy a scrapbook starter kit of sorts here, I only have a week and a bit so mail order is out of the question.

Thank you


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm throwing a surprise birthday party for a friend and need a cake in the theme of mall/shoperholic etc. Does anyone know a baker/bakery or does anyone on the forum bake cakes for a living? It's her 30th, she just had a baby and we're a long way from home so want to make it super special!!
> 
> ...


There is a scrapbooking store opposite Spinneys in Art Villas- Al Wasl Rd
Scrapbooking in Dubai - Paper Lane :: Dubai's #1 Scrapbooking Store

For cakes, try:
Dean + Deluca in Souk Al Bahar (04) 200336
Sprinklez.ae
Marble Slab
Baskin Robins
Wedding cakes online in Dubai, birthday cakes, cupcakes, cookies
Choco'a across rd from MOE
Park n Shop
Bakery across from Sadaf, JBR
Jen- from Cakes for Celebrations - 050 718 1936 ( I havent used Jen's cakes, but people are always saying her cakes are excellent)


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> There is a scrapbooking store opposite Spinneys in Art Villas- Al Wasl Rd
> Scrapbooking in Dubai - Paper Lane :: Dubai's #1 Scrapbooking Store
> 
> For cakes, try:
> ...


Sgilli3

sending you a virtual hug right now (is that inappropriate? i swear it's not sexual in any way ) you are an absolute star, thank you so much !!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Sgilli3
> 
> sending you a virtual hug right now (is that inappropriate? i swear it's not sexual in any way ) you are an absolute star, thank you so much !!



You're welcome !!
Scrapbooking and eating copious amounts of cake are 2 of my passions in life !!

ps..daughter and I are shopping at Paper Lane on line at the moment...


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> You're welcome !!
> Scrapbooking and eating copious amounts of cake are 2 of my passions in life !!
> 
> ps..daughter and I are shopping at Paper Lane on line at the moment...


Thanks heaps for the link to Paper lane, I have my very first class on Saturday morning and am sooooo excited! Went into the shop today and was like "whoooah" kind of like being a little kid all over again didn't know what to look at first hahaha it's a begginers class so be nice to meet new people and learn something fun and it's all thanks to you! Hope to meet you at the expat night out on the 15th


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well, awesome, does this mean everyone on the forum is invited to this surprise party? WOOOO I"LL BRING THE KEGS AND THE BEER BONG WOOOOO, she'll be surprised alright...and don't be worried if this hunk of a cop shows up with short shorts and handcuffs...after all its her birthday!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> well, awesome, does this mean everyone on the forum is invited to this surprise party? WOOOO I"LL BRING THE KEGS AND THE BEER BONG WOOOOO, she'll be surprised alright...and don't be worried if this hunk of a cop shows up with short shorts and handcuffs...after all its her birthday!


 yep surprised and wondering who all the new faces were at her birthday party  lol even though I am very sure that she'd appreciate the sudden appearence of a hunky cop with handcuffs !! Much as I'd love to invite all, I think I'll leave organising that party until after meeting everyone at the next Expat gathering...but I will hold you to the Keg offers bahahaha so don't think you're getting off lightly there are witnesses


----------

